# Anyone taken 150mgs clomid?



## snax (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Had my consultant app a few weeks ago. I saw a different lady who was really nice . Anyway she is going to let me try taking 150mgs clomid before moving on to injections (9 month wait). I had no ov with 50 and 100.  She didn't sound too hopefull but at least she is letting me try. So was just wondering if any girls have had any luck with 150?
Thanks Abi.x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there Abi

Sorry I can't help you with your question but saw you lived in Bournemouth...whereabouts  I lived there for many years (went to boarding school down there   ).

Wishing you loads of luck...
Take care
Natasha


----------



## snax (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi natasha,
I actually live in Poole, just a few miles from Bournemouth. Where did you go to school?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Yeah I know Poole as well....lived there too...my grandparents used to have a house right by the ferry at Sandbanks & I've lived & worked all over place in B'mouth & Poole...lived opposite Poole Park, at Ashley Cross, Creekmoor, Branksome, Boscombe...got about a bit when I was younger ! I went to Talbot Heath school..do you know it  I then went to Poole College of FE (by the law courts) then to Art college down there for 1 yr. My mum lived in London so I spent time between B'mouth & London until I moved up here permanently about 14 yrs ago to go to uni as mature student  ...I'm a Londoner at heart 
Really miss the beach at Sandbanks though (& Shell Bay) when I'm stuck in an office up here !! Have you lived there all your life ?


----------



## snax (Feb 23, 2005)

You have got about a bit!! Yeah, I've lived here all my life. I know all the places you said, in fact i live about 2 minutes away from Ashley Cross, and i walk my dog at Sandbanks every morning! I love it, it is so beautiful in this area.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

What a small world huh 
Used to spend half my life down at Sandbanks...we were all into surfing/windsurfing...those were the carefree days  What school did you go to


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I used to live in Merley near Wimbourne many moons ago! We used to go to Sandbanks all summer!

KerryB
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Merley...I know someone who lived there too...near Merley Bird Gardens !!!
My other grandparents used to live out the other side of Wimborne (Witchampton)...did you go to school down there too ?


Sorry Abi...not really helping with your original question


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I went to Merley First School. We only lived there for a year or so but remember it quite well. 

Yeah Sorry Abi! I'm on on 50mg so can't help you with the 150mg. I am on 1500mg of Met though, and feeling quite sick today!

KerryB
xx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Snax

I started on 50mg of clomid and had a 28 day cycle then they put me on 100mg and my cycles went to pot   they used to range from 33-67 days and i didn't ov at all

I felt i was getting no where and would only see my consultant every 6 weeks to give me stupid advice and thats it no scans no bloods nothing so i struggled for 9 months on 100mg until one day i thought right I'm gonna give this a go
i started on a really strict diet stopped smoking & gave up alcohol and decided to take it upon my self to up my dose of clomid to 150mg   i was due to see the consultant at the end of the month and i had to get bloods done on cd21 so basically i had nothing to loose every thing went great no side effects at all but at the back of my mind i was worried at what harm i could be doing taking this amount and not being monitored but its a chance i took the Giving up smoking & drinking never bothered me and the weight began to drop off i felt great the best i had felt for years in fact  

So cd21 bloods came up and i went to see my consultant and guess what i had ov'd   the first time ever so it was a start i continued to take 150mg for next 3 months and have ov'd each month.

so to cut a long story short i dont know if it was taking the 150mg or giving up the smoking and drinking 

after my 12 months on clomid i went and asked to try the Ovulation Induction Injections and they gave them to me without a bit of bother I'm being monitored and getting bloods done so its just a matter of time really if i do get pg  

Hope this helped a bit hun 

Love Martine xxx


----------



## snax (Feb 23, 2005)

Really small world!! I went to Buckholme Towers at Ashley Cross which you may know. Dh would like to move but I'm not so sure.

Thanks Martine, it gives me some hope that i may ov. I don't smoke or drink that much but could do with loosing 3 or so stone. I'll try and be good for a month, then shall start on 150. I am also taking 1500 met.
Thanks again Abi.x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Abi,

I started out on 50mg and 100mg with no ovulation.  My consultant upped my dose to 150mg I ovulated for two months then failed to ovulate on the 3rd month.  I am now taking 200mg of clomid and this is my last month if I dont ovulate or get BFP this month I am going to ask for the Ovulation Induction Injections.

I didnt notice any difference in side effects (i dont get any at all from clomid).  I did have a slight head ache at the beginning of this month but thats probably because im taking 200mg and im pretty stressed.

Hope everything is going well and your side effects are bearable.

Joanne x


----------



## Zebra (Jul 28, 2005)

I was on 150mg of Clomid but with no success. First month - 50mg no ovulation - Second month -100 mg no ovulation  Third, Fourth, Fifth and Sixth month 150mg- STILL no ovulation!! Am now on OI injections, they r working as far as ovulation goes but still haven't worked as far as getting pregnant goes! They do work though. Two friends of mine have conceived through OI. First friend on her third and first attempt (2 kids) and the second on her first and ninth attempt (2 kids) but remember everyone is different. I don't know how it works in your area but i was able to have a private consultation and scan (£170) and it speeded up my waiting time to start the injections. I only had 2 wait 6 weeks b4 i started. Its worth checking out. My private consultation was with the Consultant who works at the Regional Fertility Centre in my area.
Good Luck!
Love Zebra x


----------

